
Reclaiming RSS - gbugniot
https://ar.al/2018/06/29/reclaiming-rss/
======
number6
Is there a good rss reader out there like Leaf bit for Linux / or something
you can selfhost

~~~
l_t
I haven't used either, but I've seen Miniflux [0] and FreshRSS [1] recommended
on HN before.

[0]: [https://miniflux.net/](https://miniflux.net/) [1]:
[https://freshrss.org/](https://freshrss.org/)

